# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  رسالة طفل أصم الى والده.....

## شمعة الوادي

*... أبي ... ! آه ..يالها من كلمة ... أتمنى أن أقولها بصوت عالي, كلمة لم تسمعها أذني ... كلمة لساني لم يستطع يوما أن ينطقها ... لكني.. أتحدى أطفال العالم أن يشعروا بها, كما اشعر بها الآن !! ... إني أقلّبها دائما أمامي وأتمعنها جيدا ... كلمة تعني لي الكثير ... إنها ليست مجرد كلمة بحروف.. بل حروف بكلمات ...!
فألف : أحبك من أعماق قلبي.
باء : بهاء نور حياتي
ياء: ياقوت فوق رأسي
أبي الغالي ... رسالتي هذه ليست رسالة عتاب أبدا ولن تكون .. بل إنها رسالة تحتوى على طلب من نوع بريء ...
قد يكون مهما بالنسبة لك .. بينما ليس مهما لي فقط .. إنما أعتبره غاليا عندي وأكثر من مهم .. لأنه سيغير حياتي رأسا على عقب!! سأقوله لك, لكن بعدما أسرد لك وقفات من ذاكرتي الحديدية التي امتلأت ولا زالت ...

والدي الحنون ... 
أذكر أني مرة رأيتك تدرس أحد أخوتي ... ورأيت كيف تشرح وتذاكر له دروسه وتجيب ما أشكل عليه ... عندها .. خنقتني العبرة واحتقنت عيني بالدمعة وصرفت وجهي عنكما ...
وذاك مرة في السيارة حصل مشهد لفت الجميع .. والكل مشدوه ..منفعلين ..وأنا بينكم لم أعلم الخبر !!! حينها تمنيت من احد أن يخبرني ما حدث ...
ولا أنسى ذلك السؤال المهم الذي دار في بالي وبحثت عن إجابة شافية من أمي ومنك ومن أخوتي .. لكن لم يستطع أحد أن يشفي غليلي بالجواب .. مالسبب ؟؟؟!! أظنه قد وضح لك يأبي مطلبي ...

أبي .. أتمنى أن تتعلم لغة الإشارة الأساسية ولو ببساطة .. لا أريد منك أن تتعمق فيها وتتقنها .. بل أريد أن أجد أحدا في البيت أحاكيه, يؤانسني... واستطيع أن أشكي له أحزاني , وأن يساعدني في هذه الحياة , وخير مثال هو أنت يا أبي .

إن قلبي يعتصر ألما عندما أرى أحد أباء أصدقائي في المدرسة زائرا ابنه ويكلمه بلغة الإشارة..!!
وجداني تمزق عندما أخبرني زميلي أن أباه ذهب إلى نادي الصم .. واجتمع بآباء الصم ..!!!
إن قلبي يتحطم عندما أبكي وأبكي ولا أحد يفهم ما أريد !.. فأرجوك يأبي أن تلبي لي مطلبي ..
أتعلم يأبي ..!!!
أحيانا تمر بي خاطرة وأنا أتابع المعلم وأتخيّل انه أنت ..ياللعجب !! ..جميل هذا الحلم, آه.. كم كنت أتمنى أن يكون أبي هو معلمي الأول ..هو من يقوم بتعليمي العلوم والمعارف في حياتي... ولا انتظر لأذهب للمدرسة من اجل أن يُجاب على تساؤلاتي؟؟!!

قدوتي الفذة ..
إن مشاعري تتمزق لتقول لك .. (إني لست معاقا) , فالفرق الوحيد الذي بيني وبين أخوتي هي لغة الحوار ,, تماما مثلي مثل الشخص العربي أمام الأجنبي, فكلاهما لا يفهم الآخر ,, لكن لا يوجد بينهما احد معاق ,, 
أتمنى أن لا أكون أثقلت عليك, فهي رسالة أتمنى أن تصل إلى شغاف أعظم رجل عندي, ومن حبي لك, أرسلت لك هذه الرسالة وأنا كلي يقين بأنك تحب ما أحبه.. وتفرح لما افرح له .. وتتمنى أن عيش حياة كريمةً مثل غيري ... 
فأشكرك يا من ملأتني بدفء مشاعرك .... وتقبّل أعطر شكري لك... يا أحسن أب في الدنيا ...

ابنك...*


*ملطوووش*
*تحياتووو*
*شمعة الوادي*

----------


## فرح

يـــــــاااااارب ..بجد اقرأ الكلمااات وقلبي يتقطع الماَ 
لهذا الطفل ،،
نعم انهم يعانوووون  وينكسر خاطرهم اذا احدالاشخاص لم يفهم عليهم 
فكيف لو كان احد الوالدين حتماَ سيكووون اشد الماَ وحسره 
رسااااله وصلت الى اعماااق قلبي وادمعت لها عيني 
ربي يصبرهم ويسعد قلوووبهم ويعوضهم 
بالافضل انشاء الله ..
شـــــمعتنا الغاااليه
طرح راااائع جدا ،،تسلم يدينك حبيبتي 
ويعطيك الف عااافيه 
دوووم ننتظر جديدك 
دمتِ بالحب والسعاااده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رسالة مؤثرة جدا

يعطيش العافية 
شموعه على اللطش

----------


## نبراس،،،

صحيح مؤثره بجد 
الله يعينهم على هذى الدنيا
كل الشكر لك اختي 
شمعة الوادي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

> يـــــــاااااارب ..بجد اقرأ الكلمااات وقلبي يتقطع الماَ 
> 
> لهذا الطفل ،،
> نعم انهم يعانوووون وينكسر خاطرهم اذا احدالاشخاص لم يفهم عليهم 
> فكيف لو كان احد الوالدين حتماَ سيكووون اشد الماَ وحسره 
> رسااااله وصلت الى اعماااق قلبي وادمعت لها عيني 
> ربي يصبرهم ويسعد قلوووبهم ويعوضهم 
> بالافضل انشاء الله ..
> شـــــمعتنا الغاااليه
> ...



مشكورة خيتوو على الطلة الجميلة
الله لا يحرمنا منك
نورتي الصفحة بوجودك
يسلمك لي ياربي
والله يعطيهم الصحة والعافية
تحياتوووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

> رسالة مؤثرة جدا
> 
> يعطيش العافية 
> شموعه على اللطش



يسلم لي هالمرور الحلوووو
الله يعافيك
نورتي بطلتك الذهبية
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

> صحيح مؤثره بجد 
> الله يعينهم على هذى الدنيا
> كل الشكر لك اختي 
> شمعة الوادي



يسلم لي هالمروو الحلووو أخوي
الله يعطيهم الصحة والعافية يارب
العفوووو 
نورت الصفحة بوجودك
موفق لكل خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 
شمعة الوادي 
يعطيك العافية 
 على الموضوع المميز
لا تحرمنا جديدك 
دمت بخير

----------

